

Ask HN: Which services are built using MITM (e.g. LinkedIn Intro)? - rahimnathwani

I&#x27;ve seen a couple of services recently which achieve their goals by intercepting communication between a browser&#x2F;app and a third party server, and altering&#x2F;inserting content.  For example:&lt;p&gt;- LinkedIn Intro sits between your IMAP4 client (mail app) and your provider&#x27;s mail server&lt;p&gt;- amberExpess sits between your web browser and the web server of one of the supported stores&lt;p&gt;Which other interesting services are built using a similar technique?
======
diziet
Onavo's product worked via a similar method.

